# RCI Phone Scam?



## Lazz (Jul 10, 2015)

I just got a phone call from a phone number located in a town a few miles away.  The person on the other end said he was from RCI and because of my long time good standing with RCI, I had earned a free vacation.  I hung up and reported it to my local police and RCI. RCI representative would not confirm or deny, just took my information down and said they would look into it. Every Phone call I have ever gotten from RCI has come from a number identified as from RCI.  Has anyone else gotten this type of call? How did the scammer know I was an RCI member?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2015)

The police?   Why the police?


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The police?   Why the police?



:hysterical:

I think homeland security should be involved.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 10, 2015)

Lazz said:


> I just got a phone call from a phone number located in a town a few miles away.  The person on the other end said he was from RCI and because of my long time good standing with RCI, I had earned a free vacation.  I hung up and reported it to my local police and RCI. RCI representative would not confirm or deny, just took my information down and said they would look into it. Every Phone call I have ever gotten from RCI has come from a number identified as from RCI.  Has anyone else gotten this type of call? How did the scammer know I was an RCI member?



Was it Carmel, IN?

http://www.yellowpages.com/carmel-in/mip/resort-condominium-international-17308586?lid=17308586

I honestly don't blame you, even if it was legit.  Scammers are so ubiquitous that we can't trust the legitimate businesses anymore.


----------



## Lazz (Jul 10, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Was it Carmel, IN?
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com/carmel-in/mip/resort-condominium-international-17308586?lid=17308586
> 
> I honestly don't blame you, even if it was legit.  Scammers are so ubiquitous that we can't trust the legitimate businesses anymore.



No, Geneva.


----------



## Lazz (Jul 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The police?   Why the police?



Telephone scams are illegal on both the state and Federal level.


----------



## presley (Jul 10, 2015)

I get spoofed calls all the time. There isn't anything you can do about it. If you don't recognize a number, don't answer. I look up #s on a couple forums.
http://800notes.com/
http://whocallsme.com/
Almost every number I've ever looked up has already had some stuff written up about them.

My worst spoofed calls were when my # was spoofed and 911 was called saying there were gun shots at my address. The police came and when they tried to back trace the number, it came up non existent. They can't do anything about it. I did report to the FBI, but that was 7 months and I haven't heard squat from them. So, I guess the can't do anything either.

I also reported to the FCC https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us/requests/new?ticket_form_id=39744 and they wrote back that there is nothing they can do about it. Spoofing numbers isn't illegal, I guess. They said if more people submit complaints, maybe someday in the future a law will be changed.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2015)

I agree with Presley - when you answer this type of call - it will only result in more calls, because it lets them know that they got a "good" phone number.  

If you don't recognize the number, let your answering machine pick it up.  If it's a scammer - they won't leave a message.


----------



## LannyPC (Jul 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> If it's a scammer - they won't leave a message.



Not necessarily.  I have had two upfront fee scammers leave a message on our machine and left a number to call back.  One claimed that his company had representatives at the largest convention in town.

Needless to say, we didn't call back.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2015)

noone legitimate makes outbound cold calls in this industry....following this rule will protect you from making terrible financial mistakes from smooth talking scammers!


----------



## DianneL (Jul 11, 2015)

*RCI call*

A few days ago I got a call from a lady representing herself as being with RCI and wanted us to come to a meeting to learn about trading, changes, etc.  I thought about telling her I had been at timesharing so long I could probably teach a class on it, but instead asked her what RCI stood for.  She did not know or would not say.  Obviously not RCI, the timeshare trading company.


----------

